# General > Politics >  We tried to tell you.

## Corky Smeek

If you live in Scotland and you still think Independence is a bad idea and/or Brexit is a good one then you really need to watch this video to see by how much Scotland is now losing out. 

Health warning:- If you live in Scotland and you think Brexit is a bad idea and Independence is a good one then please be mindful of your blood pressure whilst watching the video. Perhaps some meditation; an hour or so listening to binaural whale noises or a very large snifter would be in order.

----------

